# A Little Tit Bit......



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Recently received this little gem which I'd like to share with you all..










Clearly a "Special Offer" from everyones fave pape of the 70's - a touch risque if I recall correctly - but not quite Top Shelf material :bag:










This however I definitely consider this Top Drawer material  the Blue dial is a delight to see but difficult to capture in a snap










Described as NOS complete with Box and Papers and genuinely in brilliant nick










It still has what appears to be the original Stock Number sticker on the back










The movement is a no frills Taiwanese workhorse which is currently running strongly, we'll see how it performs over time.

I'm really chuffed with it and amazed that these are still available so cheaply if you hunt around long enough :cheers:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very interesting Timex and looks to be in true NOS condition. I suspect it is a 1977 or 78 but I don't have the exact watch in my sales flyers. I believe it is a 262 movement which is interesting since it is a high frequency movement. Most Timex high freq movements were dynabeats and had Dynabeat on the dial rather than Electric. Seeing the documents you have, with Dynabeat, is what got me looking through all my sales flyers and manuals for your watch.

If you ever have occasion to either take the movement out of the case or just remove the crystal you should see small numbers on the very edge of the dial. The first series should be the same as on the sticker (778519) that is the catalog number the next 3 are the movement (I believe 262) and the last 2 are the year ( I believe 77 or 78)

Nice watch, wear in health


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That is rather swishy indeed! Truly a watch you could wear today without even thinking about it being a vintage item. That blue dial is superb! If you ever - let me know!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh I like that, I'll fight Mel for it if you ever flip!

Oh and you're wrong about Titbits, it wasn't topshelf or remotely near it, or I hope not, my mum used to read it. 

It was orginally Tit-bits, meaning tit-bits of interesting stuff, took articles from papers, books, magazines etc from all over the world.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

pg tips said:


> Oh and you're wrong about Titbits, it wasn't topshelf or remotely near it, or I hope not, my mum used to read it.
> 
> It was orginally Tit-bits, meaning tit-bits of interesting stuff, took articles from papers, books, magazines etc from all over the world.


Yes, my Mum read it as well. Was definately not top shelf - the paperboy used to deliver my Mums, and they never went missing!!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Really nice condition watch love the colours and that strap sets it off a treat nice find.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Gotta love them with box, papers and in NOS shape. A real find.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stonedeaf said:


> The movement is a no frills Taiwanese workhorse which is currently running strongly, we'll see how it performs over time.


It'll just go on-and-on...they always do :yes: .

Nice buy! :thumbsup:


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

..that looks really nice and if I'm not mistaken looks very like one I was watching but in the end decided not to bid on - regretably!!


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, how does the movement work? Looks like a winding spring but also place for battery? :lookaround:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

It's an electric watch not a quartz - check out the electric watches section, from the white banner at the top of the page.


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

That's smart. I don't know why, but to me vintage watches in that condition always look more pristine than new watches. I think it could be that most new ones tend to have fancy cases where as the old ones had cleaner smooth lines.


----------

